# How do I drive traffic to my ebay store??



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I have had an ebay store, for a while now. Maybe 2 years. I sell some shirts, maybe 20 in a month, but I'd like to sell so many more.

How can I drive more traffic to my ebay store?? I found out lots of ways of driving traffic to regular websites... but i haven't read anything on getting people to ebay stores....

Any suggestions??? =-)

ALEX


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hustle101Clothin said:


> How can I drive more traffic to my ebay store??
> Any suggestions??? =-)
> 
> ALEX


Hi Alex, 

I think the hardest part is getting peeps passed your front door and into your store. Be it ebay or any other selling venue.

One way You can drive more traffic into your store is to use the clients you do get to advertize your store to others, " word of mouth ".

In retail, there is a concept called, " *Bird Feeders* ". 
Always have some items for sale that are at Unbeleivable Values. Even if this means pricing them at below cost for a limited time.

Peeps will buy these items and tell all their friends about it and where they got them at (great deal).... it spreads like wild fire and this will drive more traffic to your store and most importantly it will snow ball over time and increase your regular client base.

Try it out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

LucyRoberts said:


> In retail, there is a concept called, "*Bird Feeders*".


Is that some kind of Cockney rhyming slang? The usual term is "loss leader".


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

yea, its called loss leader.....i've never heard of it referred to as "bird feeder." 

Alex...to respond to your question: As I agree with lucy and her word of mouth technique.....it really isnt something that you as a seller have much control over. A problem with the loss leader strategy is that you don't want to get the reputation for extremely low priced clothing, so I wouldn't really use that as a primary objective.

If you are really serious about prospering your business, you should have a set business plan drawn up (assuming that you dont have one already). So you can actually pinpoint your target market and budget your advertising.

If its 100% online referals that you want, then you may want to start hunting down where your target market likes to hang out (blogs, forums....etc). Being a part of a community and earning peoples trust is a great way to get your name out. You'd be surprised at how many people click on signature links.


----------

